# Funny conversation with a "city slicker"...



## dianneS

I still have a lot of clients that I deal with from the city and the suburbs even though I'm in the country now.  I'm always amazed at how little people know about livestock.  Especially since we're in Central Pennsylvania and surrounded by farm land.  Non of our "cities" are really real cities.  I always assumed that most people in our area either have farmers in their families somewhere or at least know people who farm... but I guess not??  

I can't count how many times I've had to explain to people that chickens don't need a rooster to lay eggs!  Chickens seem to be the most confusing to some.  I had a woman ask if the hen nurses the chicks!   People can't believe that the chicks can eat on their own right after they hatch.  I had a guy blown away that my hen had ten chicks, like she was Octomom or something!   I think he really thought she gave birth to them.  Another guy, couldn't believe that I eat my chickens eggs.  He thought I had to _do _something to them before they could be eaten.  Like pasturization or what??? 

Recently I was telling a client how hard its been to dispose of my horse manure in the 4 feet of snow we have on the ground, since I can't push my wheelbarrow through it, nor make the trek to the manure pile.  He was blown away at how much work that must entail and wanted to know if all of the poop piles were "on top of the snow"?  That I wasn't digging in the snow to get to the poops??  I was totally confused until I realized that he thinks horses are like big dogs, and I must go out in the pasture every day and follow them around with a pooper scooper and bag and clean up after them, like he cleans up after his dog!   Well, I couldn't help but laugh at him after that one.   I said "they're not big dogs!!" and explained that it was manure from their stalls.

Some people just never cease to amaze me!  I'm still laughing over that last one!


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, it is funny. People really don't know about animals other than dogs and cats.


----------



## dianneS

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Yes, it is funny. People really don't know about animals other than dogs and cats.


And a lot of them think that livestock are just like bigger dogs and cats!


----------



## GreenGoddess

That is hilarious! My mother never ceases to amaze me either.. I grew up in a small town in NJ and moved to NC when I was 19.. Well, the only "country" my mom has ever seen was when she lived in KY years before i was born.. I was on the phone with her yesterday and she heard my roosters crowing in the background.. When i told her my rooster was saying, "hello!", she asked, "Now, the roosters don't lay eggs, right?" To which I replied, "Not unless daddy can give birth!"  I had to explain to her her that roosters are boys and hens are girls.. Then she asked, then what are chickens? OMG!!! 

Goddess


----------



## ducks4you

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Yes, it is funny. People really don't know about animals other than dogs and cats.


We now have a generation that doesn't even know anything about dogs and cats, either!


----------



## dianneS

ducks4you said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is funny. People really don't know about animals other than dogs and cats.
> 
> 
> 
> We now have a generation that doesn't even know anything about dogs and cats, either!
Click to expand...

I was thinking that too.  Most small pet owners I know don't know enough about _those _animals to be quilfied to own them either!


----------



## ducks4you

TOO TRUE!! :/


----------



## grayhorse1000

GreenGoddess said:
			
		

> That is hilarious! My mother never ceases to amaze me either.. I grew up in a small town in NJ and moved to NC when I was 19.. Well, the only "country" my mom has ever seen was when she lived in KY years before i was born.. I was on the phone with her yesterday and she heard my roosters crowing in the background.. When i told her my rooster was saying, "hello!", she asked, "Now, the roosters don't lay eggs, right?" To which I replied, "Not unless daddy can give birth!"  I had to explain to her her that roosters are boys and hens are girls.. Then she asked, then what are chickens? OMG!!!
> 
> Goddess


I'm surprised at how many people think roosters aren't chickens.


----------



## michickenwrangler

My city dwelling father and his upscale girlfriend are frightened off goat milk forever. They saw that I had to filter it and wondered "What's WRONG with it that you have to FILTER it?!"

I actually did get my dad to drink it this time around (last summer DH had to chase him around the kitchen with a glass going "Try it!"). He was quite amazed what it tasted like. "It tastes like milk," he said.

My mother--hillbilly daughter of a Twining, MI farmer and a Polish immigrant who raised turkeys in Dearborn--laughed when I told her the story and said "Well, what did he expect it to taste like? You made cheese for me with the leftover milk, right?"

I wonder why they got divorced ...


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Hum, my new city neighbors upon seeing our horses up at the house mowing... errr grazing....  said Oh look!  They like eating niblets....   
....As in grass niblets.... [rolling eyes]

Of course try explaining fly masks on horses.....

Course these same neighbors tried to 'round-up' loose goats with baling twine lassos... [that was an event that had neighbors coming over to cheer them on...]

And yes, it is amazing that folks that I sell eggs to don't understand why a hen can lay eggs without a rooster....

and the list goes on....

fun thread, thanks for putting it up


----------



## Countrymom

A year ago I was giving lessons to two city kids.  One had taken a bit at the local show jumping barn near her city house.  The other was her friend.  We had two horses, a mare and a gelding.  When we were done I told one to grab the gelding and the other the mare to take them back to the barn and unsaddle.  The girl with less experienced asked me, "What is a mare?"  

Another time a woman from the city was watching me work a horse.  This particular horse was being a bit of a pain at the time and I was really working her hard.  The woman told me when I got off that she really thought that horse liked me because she wagged her tail so much when I rode her.  LOL  I just smiled and said sure.  LOL


----------



## freemotion

Years ago, before we were married, dh was watching me ride my mare, then about five years old.  She spooked and shyed while I was cantering in the arena.  He asked if that was one of those "flying change things."  I patted my mare and said yes, yes it was....


----------



## dianneS

The same guy that thought I went out in the pasture every day with a pooper scooper to clean up after my horses the way he cleans up after his dog, thought that my horses were "wagging their tails" too.  They were out in the pasture grazing and swatting flies and he said "oh look  they're happy, they're wagging their tails!"  I just said "yeah, sure."

This same guy asked about my mini horse who was just a baby at the time if he was correct that a baby horse is called a "fowl"?  I had no idea what he was asking me, I just kept thinking birds.  Birds are fowl.  Then I realized he meant foal!  I said "no, no a baby horse is a foal"  He looked confused and said "are you sure?"

I also know a lady (who gets on my nerves!) and she had been visiting a sheep farm recently and she told me how she saw all of these little brown pellets all over the ground, and didn't know what they were.  She asked someone, and they told her it was sheep poop!  I said "You should be glad they didn't tell you they were Smart Pills!"  She didn't get it since she never heard the old joke about the city girl and the country girl.  _(City girl goes to visit the country girl and they're walking through the sheep pasture.  The city girl asks "what are all these little round balls on the ground" and the country girl says "They're smart pills, if you eat them you'll get smarter!"  so the city girl picks a few up and pops them in her mouth and says "Ewww, those taste like sheep poop!" and the country girl says "See your getting smarter already!")_ 

This same lady asked if the wire at the top of my fence was electric fencing, while simultaneously reached out and touched it!  I said "yes and you're lucky its not hooked up, or you would have just given yourself a pretty good shock!"  What the heck was she thinking??


----------



## ducks4you

We had a neighbor's stallion get loose several years ago.  The horse had travelled a few _miles_ and saw my GELDINGS.  The owner drove up, apologized and said he was lucky that his horse had spotted my mares, so he could catch him.


----------



## jhm47

I once attended a business meeting in Fargo, ND.  Across the hall from our meeting, the North Dakota turkey growers were holding their annual meeting.  Their meeting was being picketed by some PETA members who had flown into Fargo in order to disrupt their meeting.  

One of my business associates took the time to visit with one of the PETA picketers.  My associate got the usual story about how mistreated the turkeys are in their huge, climate-controlled barns, and how all the turkeys should be "liberated", or turned loose.  My associate then said that the ND winters are pretty severe, and if the turkeys were to be turned loose, what would happen to them.  The PETA guy said that since turkeys originally descended from wild stock, that they most likely would migrate south for the winter.  

Now, anyone who knows anything about domestic turkeys knows that they cannot fly at all, so I now have a vision of millions of turkeys walking down the median of interstate 29 on their way to Texas.


----------



## ducks4you

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I once attended a business meeting in Fargo, ND.  Across the hall from our meeting, the *North Dakota turkey growers *were holding their annual meeting.  Their meeting was being picketed by *some PETA members who had flown into Fargo *in order to disrupt their meeting.


  Sorry--just tickled my funny bone!


----------



## Countrymom

jhm47 said:
			
		

> I once attended a business meeting in Fargo, ND.  Across the hall from our meeting, the North Dakota turkey growers were holding their annual meeting.  Their meeting was being picketed by some PETA members who had flown into Fargo in order to disrupt their meeting.
> 
> One of my business associates took the time to visit with one of the PETA picketers.  My associate got the usual story about how mistreated the turkeys are in their huge, climate-controlled barns, and how all the turkeys should be "liberated", or turned loose.  My associate then said that the ND winters are pretty severe, and if the turkeys were to be turned loose, what would happen to them.  The PETA guy said that since turkeys originally descended from wild stock, that they most likely would migrate south for the winter.
> 
> Now, anyone who knows anything about domestic turkeys knows that they cannot fly at all, so I now have a vision of millions of turkeys walking down the median of interstate 29 on their way to Texas.


Yup, goes to show the idoits behind that organization.  

I am down here in Texas and haven't had one visit from those migrating Turkeys from up north!    Hope they get along with the wild Rio Grands.


----------



## michickenwrangler

A friend (raised on a farm) once told me that some vegans had been protesting the use of dairy cows, that it was cruel to milk them everyday. According to her daughter, she drove past these people shouting "Apparently YOU'VE never been engorged!"

Along that line, while I was nursing my daughter at the county fair one year, a few teenage boys were gawking at me. My friend's husband turned to them and said, "You can see more of that in the dairy barn!"


----------



## dianneS

We just had a piece on the local news last night about a cat that was stuck in a tree for seven straight days.

Apparently a neighbor had tried calling everyone he could think of, to get the cat out of the tree.  He said that he called the fire department, animal control, the SPCA, the police and PETA!  

I cracked up!  He called PETA about a cat in a tree!!  That's as bad as my husband's cousin who called 911 because she had a bear in her yard!  

Seriously though, what is PETA going to do?  Send Pamela Anderson to stand at the base of the tree in nothing but a sign that reads _"I'd rather go naked than wear fur"_ ???  I mean really, what good has PETA ever done?

Needless to say, PETA did not come to the aid of the cat in the tree.


----------



## jhm47

Speaking of engorged, did Pam Anderson rescue the cat???

Well, I thought it was funny!


----------



## michickenwrangler

dianneS said:
			
		

> We just had a piece on the local news last night about a cat that was stuck in a tree for seven straight days.
> 
> Apparently a neighbor had tried calling everyone he could think of, to get the cat out of the tree.  He said that he called the fire department, animal control, the SPCA, the police and PETA!
> 
> I cracked up!  He called PETA about a cat in a tree!!  That's as bad as my husband's cousin who called 911 because she had a bear in her yard!
> 
> Seriously though, what is PETA going to do?  Send Pamela Anderson to stand at the base of the tree in nothing but a sign that reads _"I'd rather go naked than wear fur"_ ???  I mean really, what good has PETA ever done?
> 
> Needless to say, PETA did not come to the aid of the cat in the tree.


They just paid the Octo-mom to put a sign in her yard that says "Don't let your pet become Octo-mom! Spay or Neuter!"

Now she won't have to face foreclosure.


----------



## dianneS

Uh, okay this is a new addition to the list of wierd things people assume about animals.

A client of mine said when he heard my roosters crowing "they must be hungry!"  

I said "who?"  He said, "the roosters are crowing, so they must be really hungry."

Uh, okay??  Roosters crow when they are hungry??  That's news to me.

Where do these people come up with this stuff?


----------



## looptloop

Reformed city girl chiming in...  I wouldn't claim to know anything about horses, but I do know what a mare is.  \LMAO!


----------



## Scout

Oh, here's some for y'all, true stories:

One person informed me that they don't eat eggs because they're actually baby chicks, and that's killing an innocent animal (right after that she took another bite if steak... I was quite amused at that whole conversation.)


Know someone that doesn't drink milk because, "It's made out of cow's blood."


Someone else calls calf fries cow balls... Time for a lesson on cows and bulls (or I guess steers after all that lol.)


A friend of a friend gets meat from a store where no animals were hurt. Smart, huh?


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie

For all the crazies that do not understand chickens are a composed of roosters and hens AND that cows are female, bulls are male and both are bovine: someone either here or BYC has a great signature line.  That says *cow is a sex, chicken is a species*.  

Did all the people sleep through science classes; when I was in school we learned about some of the more common species in biology.  

I would like to ask some of these; where babies come from.


----------



## Bunnylady

hobbyfarmrookie said:
			
		

> I would like to ask some of these; where babies come from.


Didn't your grandmother ever tell you? The stork brings 'em!


----------



## michickenwrangler

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> hobbyfarmrookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask some of these; where babies come from.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't your grandmother ever tell you? The stork brings 'em!
Click to expand...

No, they grow them in the cabbage patch


----------



## Horsiezz

Yes...we live in the city...and people are baffled about the chickens. When we give our neighbors eggs they are scared to eat them...and they think you need a rooster for them to lay an egg...and when they saw the blue eggs and the lil bantam eggs...man they freaked! Pretty funny watcing their reactions ...but sometimes annoying.  And they NEVER knew there were different kinds of chickens...and my teacher said(this made me want to go off on him!)  he asked "Well do you eat them..??" And I said..."Umm no...we just use the eggs...but we proabbly have to butcher some...but I REALLY am going to try to stop my stepdad from doing it." and he looked at me like I was crazy...and said. "Well thats what they are made for! Chickens are just mindless birds! They have no personalities. They are just here to eat,reproduce,and poop every where..then be eaten! When I was a boy...we had chickens and I loved to chop there heads off an watch them flop around. "


----------



## dianneS

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> Yes...we live in the city...and people are baffled about the chickens. When we give our neighbors eggs they are scared to eat them...and they think you need a rooster for them to lay an egg...and when they saw the blue eggs and the lil bantam eggs...man they freaked! Pretty funny watcing their reactions ...but sometimes annoying.  And they NEVER knew there were different kinds of chickens...and my teacher said(this made me want to go off on him!)  he asked "Well do you eat them..??" And I said..."Umm no...we just use the eggs...but we proabbly have to butcher some...but I REALLY am going to try to stop my stepdad from doing it." and he looked at me like I was crazy...and said. "Well thats what they are made for! Chickens are just mindless birds! They have no personalities. They are just here to eat,reproduce,and poop every where..then be eaten! When I was a boy...we had chickens and I loved to chop there heads off an watch them flop around. "


I get that too!!  I have people on one end that have no idea where eggs come from and then others (sometimes the same people) expecting me to just eat the birds for meat because that is "what they were made for!"  its infuriating!!  Anyone who loved to chop the heads off of anything, especially as a boy, is a twisted individual as far as I'm concerned.

I also get a lot of people that don't know that there are various different breeds of chickens.  They think, "chicken" is a breed!

I often wonder how many city folk actually eat the eggs that I give them and how many of them just throw the eggs away because they are "scared" to eat them!!??  I have had some folks ask me if I have to "do anything" to my eggs (like pasturize them or something) to make them edible like store bought eggs!  I bet those people just threw the eggs that I gave them, into the trash!


----------



## Iwantgoats

so funny, but so true.  We were telling our neighbor about our baby chicks.  We got Black Australorps.  Our neighbor was so surprised at seeing a black chick with whit markings.  "Oh," she said, "I though all chicks were yellow."  People just don't know that there are almost as many chicken breeds dog breeds.  
And then there are those people that think eggs just magically appear on supermarket shelves


----------



## michickenwrangler

Our one idiot neighbor stopped over one day shortly after we got our rather large partridge cochin rooster. He sauntered over and asked, "Is he a Rhode Island Red?"

"No."

"What is he?

"Cochin."

"Ain't never heerd o' one o' them" (He's lived in MI 15 years and still insists on speaking with a southern accent)

"They're a Chinese/Vietnamese meat breed." He would never understand ornamental.

"Vietnam, eh? I oughta shoot him." Followed up by an ethnic slur reserved for the Vietnamese.

He's no longer welcome over here.


----------



## WesternChick

I am so glad we don't have very many people like that around here although one of my friends didn't know what a bridle was...and  my cousin thought gallop was called run and trot was called skip......,


----------



## dianneS

WesternChick said:
			
		

> I am so glad we don't have very many people like that around here although one of my friends didn't know what a bridle was...and  my cousin thought gallop was called run and trot was called skip......,


Oh, that is too funny.  I'm going to ask my horse to skip tomorrow and see what she does.


----------



## michickenwrangler

My city slicker father for some reason always uses car terminology to refer to horses, ex. "You ever take her out to a field and open her up?" for do you gallop or "Put the brakes on" for halt. Funny thing is, he doesn't know much about cars either 

Remember, horses CAN skip, they're called tempi changes.


----------



## Horsiezz

dianneS said:
			
		

> Horsiezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...we live in the city...and people are baffled about the chickens. When we give our neighbors eggs they are scared to eat them...and they think you need a rooster for them to lay an egg...and when they saw the blue eggs and the lil bantam eggs...man they freaked! Pretty funny watcing their reactions ...but sometimes annoying.  And they NEVER knew there were different kinds of chickens...and my teacher said(this made me want to go off on him!)  he asked "Well do you eat them..??" And I said..."Umm no...we just use the eggs...but we proabbly have to butcher some...but I REALLY am going to try to stop my stepdad from doing it." and he looked at me like I was crazy...and said. "Well thats what they are made for! Chickens are just mindless birds! They have no personalities. They are just here to eat,reproduce,and poop every where..then be eaten! When I was a boy...we had chickens and I loved to chop there heads off an watch them flop around. "
> 
> 
> 
> I get that too!!  I have people on one end that have no idea where eggs come from and then others (sometimes the same people) expecting me to just eat the birds for meat because that is "what they were made for!"  its infuriating!!  Anyone who loved to chop the heads off of anything, especially as a boy, is a twisted individual as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I also get a lot of people that don't know that there are various different breeds of chickens.  They think, "chicken" is a breed!
> 
> I often wonder how many city folk actually eat the eggs that I give them and how many of them just throw the eggs away because they are "scared" to eat them!!??  I have had some folks ask me if I have to "do anything" to my eggs (like pasturize them or something) to make them edible like store bought eggs!  I bet those people just threw the eggs that I gave them, into the trash!
Click to expand...

Oh My Gosh. They ask that too,about making them edible. ETC...I just look at them...like WOW.


----------



## dianneS

I just told a lady today that when I have extra and old eggs on hand I scramble them up on the stove and feed them back to the chickens.  

She said, "eww that's like us eating scrambled embryos!"


----------



## FunnyFarm

I had a lady tell her husband that she couldn't eat the eggs I gave them because "they had come straight out of the chicken" I guess she thinks the store bought eggs are surgically removed from the chicken??


----------



## dianneS

FunnyFarm said:
			
		

> I had a lady tell her husband that she couldn't eat the eggs I gave them because "they had come straight out of the chicken" I guess she thinks the store bought eggs are surgically removed from the chicken??




That's funny.  I imagine a lot of the eggs that I give away get thrown in the trash.


----------



## freemotion

Which is why I rarely give them away.  I sell them or only give them to those that "get it" and promise not to ever make an egg white omelet!


----------



## dianneS

I had a new one the other day.  Actually two different encounters that confused me a bit.

This guy asked me if horses really sleep standing up.  I said yes, they do.  He asked if they are ever able to lay down.  I told him yes, my mare lays down in her stall during the night, but for very brief periods, and that most horses don't remain lying down for any serious length of time.  I even told him its not natural or healthy for a horse to lay down for too long.

He replied "Awwww, that's too bad.  Its so sad, I feel bad for the poor things.  Its not fair that they can't lay down and get some real rest.  It must be just awful to have to live like that."

Huh?  

I said something about changing my horses bedding in her stall to this lady the other day.  She asked why.  I said to get the poop out of the stall and replace it with fresh bedding.  She said "Horses poop in their beds, where they sleep?!?!  Well, they are very pretty animals to look at, but not very intelligent!  Why would a horse poop in its own bed?"  

I tried to explain that when a horse is confined to its stall and considering that it eats pretty much constantly, and digestive tract constantly moving, that horses don't have much choice, and its us humans that put them in this situation.  She went on "But to poop in its own bed!  That's disgusting!"  Then I realized that she was thinking "bedding" as in pillows and blankets, like dog beds and cat beds!  

I explained that its just sawdust, not a big fleece horsey bed with her name embroidered on the front and a matching pillow and blanket.


----------



## the funny farm6615

i am in iowa and we just had a guy from atlanta georga buy 10 acers across the road from us, he told us he was going to put a moble home on  the property. 2 weeks later the home showed up, he was going to put it @150 feet off the road and we have had major flooding in this area, there was only a dirt path and well the home sat @ 25 feet off the road for 3 weeks till it was dry enuff to put it where he wanted it. when i asked/told him he better get some gravel he asked if 2 five gal. buckets wold be enuff?

then he didnt know how to get his water hooked up. so i asked if he called the water company, and he asked why, and i told him that he would have to have the water co. come and put in a meter and run the line back to the house. he said "really?" !

then he was afrade of my gp and i told him she is really friendly, and that she is over there all the time becouse she chases the cyoteys away and he was very scared and asked if they would attack him or his wife. then i showed him pics of the wolf and mountin lion that were in the field where he put his house 

then he told me that he wanted to get a horse. i asked if he was going to get one that was already broke? he said "what does that mean?"  

what do you say?????


----------



## ducks4you

You can't fix stupid?!?!?!?  :/


----------



## Iwantgoats

ducks4you said:
			
		

> You can't fix stupid?!?!?!?  :/


maybe not stupidity, more like ignorance...


----------



## the funny farm6615

yesterday at @ 8pm the new neighbor got stuck in his drive and instead of asking us with a trackter and 4 wheel drive truck to get him out, he called triple A to come get him out.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I dare say, he probably didn't know you could pull a vehicle out with a tractor.

In fact, he probably doesn't even know you got a tractor.


DonnaBelle


----------



## ducks4you

I predict that he'll soon tire of our hectic country pace, don'tcha think?  
*Really,* you learn to wave at your neighbors driving by, saying "hello", offering assitance when you see it, and _accepting assistance when it's offered,_ and being helpful without being nosey.  It can be very stressful to a city slicker.


----------



## Celina

"I can't count how many times I've had to explain to people that chickens don't need a rooster to lay eggs! "


Really?  lol I never knew that. I'm not a cityslicker, but I'm afraid I'm quite naive in the barnyard world 

Well I'm glad I read your post before I posted a question about that


----------



## the funny farm6615

he already told me his wife was getting sick of washing her car every mourning before work, you have to drive on 8 miles of gravel before you get to my house.

and he does know about the tractor, i pull hayracks by him all the time. and i would have offered to pull him out but i didnt know he was stuck till the wrecker showed up.


----------



## dianneS

the funny farm6615 said:
			
		

> he already told me his wife was getting sick of washing her car every mourning before work, you have to drive on 8 miles of gravel before you get to my house.


Oh my, they will tire of the country life very soon.  I'm surprised that they were allowed to put a mobile home in a flood plain?  I live near the flood plain in a 130 year old house and just built a garage, outside of the flood plain and had to go through all sorts of red tape and FEMA certifications and such.

I predict that the first flood scares them out of there.  Why would anyone wait for a flooded area to dry up before putting their house on it?  I mean does he think its never ever going to flood again?

Did they ever get the water hooked up?  I guess so if she's washing her car!  

I wonder what they're planning on feeding that horse?  Gummi bears and Doritos??


----------



## Henrietta23

My parents had a neighbor who lived up on a ridge with his sister. They are both retired. Behind this ridge there is a large farm. The fields back up to their property. The sister wouldn't come out of the house unless her brother checked for wildlife first. She saw a deer in the field once and was afraid if she came out it would charge her. She was also afraid of squirrels (I am too, but only one in particular) and the ring necked pheasant that crossed the backyard. 
They no longer live there. They didn't last a year.


----------



## the funny farm6615

there is a creek that runs threw the back border of their property and that is what had flooded. they have this little hill in the center of that property, and that is where they put the house. but when the property was flooded- the hill looks like an island.

they seem like nice people in general, and i offer help and suggestions but they act like they think i am lying to them or something.


----------



## sterlng&sierra

I had someone call a snaffle bit a snapple, several times. 

The same person was riding with their knees above the knee roll of a hunt saddle, and when I showed them where their leg was supposed to be positioned, they said "Well I guess we were riding western, then!"  

Sometimes, I hate dealing with city people. Some city slickers moved in down the road, and were feeding some feral cats. One winter night something killed the 3 cats, and he had a "tracker" over to figure out what killed them, and this "tracker" told him it was two dogs. Meanwhile, we had found two stray dogs that had shown up in our pasture, a Malamute and a Black Lab. The man came over to ask if we had found two dogs. We asked him if they wre his, and he said no, but they killed the cats, one of which was feline HIV positive  . He then asked if he could bring the kids over so they would see that there was no kitty killing monster. 

His wife brought the kids over later that day. They wre something like three and 5 years old, and the dogs were in the barn. As we opened the door, the three year old found itself nose to nose with the Malamute. The kid's mom stood there. Luckily, both dogs were kid friendly and no one got hurt.

I honestly believe it was coyotes that killed the cats. A dog would have *some* scratches on its face from attacking even one feral cat.


----------

